# Opinions needed please



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Merlin has been with us 7 months now. He has made a lot of progress, but is still very fearful.

One behavior that hasn't progressed a lot is his fear of coming inside from the patio door. I have tried many approches, including just going through the door in and out while he was on a leash.

I made a video of him entering. My daughter is letting him in. In this video, he is pretty good, probably at his nest, but you can still see the hesitant and fearful behavior. When the wind is blowing and there are cracking sounds, it is a lot worse than that, and the " looking right and left " is a lot worse.

Anyone has any idea how to improve this, besides a trainer ? Or do you think it will eventually go away on it's own ?

Thanks 

http://vid68.photobucket.com/albums/i34/Sidech/Merlin/IMG_1159_zpsjouq7vfw.mp4


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

He's not treat motivated, right?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> He's not treat motivated, right?


Starting to be, but it has to be in the same spot, in the same way, and Tamara has to be there or else he won't come.

It doesn't work when he's scared.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Could you try a few repetitions of open close, in out to try to desensitize him? Or would that traumatize him? I was thinking of the recent post about the feed store door that upset a member's Poodle. I believe the owner allowed him to calmly watch it for a while and see that it wasn't a threat. You've made amazing progress with Merlin and his anxieties. Hopefully others will have better suggestions.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

My feeling is that with a rescue dog it can take a year to really move past some of their big issues. I would just continue as you have and praise him as best you can when he gives his good entries.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Do you think he could have run into a patio door at some point previously? I am thinking of that because, with the newly warm weather here, Pericles is starting to use the patio door and the other day he thought it was open and walked into it (not going too fast, thankfully).

If that were the case, temporarily putting stickers or something visible on the door could help him understand when the door is closed, and that when the stickers are not there, it's OK.

And, agree with everyone else, praise praise praise when he gets through the doorway.

By the way, he is a real cutie!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

marialydia said:


> Do you think he could have run into a patio door at some point previously? I am thinking of that because, with the newly warm weather here, Pericles is starting to use the patio door and the other day he thought it was open and walked into it (not going too fast, thankfully).
> 
> If that were the case, temporarily putting stickers or something visible on the door could help him understand when the door is closed, and that when the stickers are not there, it's OK.
> 
> ...


Thanks ! That's a pretty good idea. It would explain the hesitation before coming in. But not the looking right and left part. It's almost as if he's expecting someone to hit him.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

That was a very good idea marialydia, and Dechi I do think the looking right and left could have something to do with the door being open or closed.


----------



## Deblakeside (Oct 2, 2015)

He's come so far! He is so lucky to have you and Tamara. I agree with Lilycd, patience- even a year or so. And lots of praise and treats if he will take them. And, btw, he is adorable!


----------



## Bluemoon (Dec 30, 2015)

In order to keep my late tpoo from running into the sliding glass door, we put see through stickers on the door. That way she knew if it was open or closed.

Perhaps if something was placed on the door where he could see that the door was closed, perhaps it would help him?


----------



## PoodleDreaming (Jun 10, 2015)

Bluemoon said:


> In order to keep my late tpoo from running into the sliding glass door, we put see through stickers on the door. That way she knew if it was open or closed.
> 
> Perhaps if something was placed on the door where he could see that the door was closed, perhaps it would help him?


I was about to suggest stickers at eye height. He really looks like he's run into a glass door at some point. Poor little nugget.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I hate stickers but I'll try to find some of those baby things that are meant to stick without glue. I used to have some for my kids.

I think this makes a lot of sense because he doesn't have that behavior at all when coming through the front door !


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Good ideas so far! He doesn't look too terrified. Does he like chasing after a toy? I was thinking you could turn that area into a place where his favorite fun thing happens. You could toss a toy across the opening and use that area to feed him his meals. You can toss a piece of food around where the door is...not always across the opening. Just basically turn the scary place into a pleasant place. The decals are a great idea just in case. My sliding glass door is almost always covered in nose prints so it's quite noticeable. lol. I think that he's coming through without too much hesitation is good. He looks a little worried but not too bad. He'll come along.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Good ideas so far! He doesn't look too terrified. Does he like chasing after a toy? I was thinking you could turn that area into a place where his favorite fun thing happens. You could toss a toy across the opening and use that area to feed him his meals. You can toss a piece of food around where the door is...not always across the opening. Just basically turn the scary place into a pleasant place. The decals are a great idea just in case. My sliding glass door is almost always covered in nose prints so it's quite noticeable. lol. I think that he's coming through without too much hesitation is good. He looks a little worried but not too bad. He'll come along.



He is such a wimp... If I throw him a toy, even gently, or if I try to play with his toys around him, he runs away ! He really is a very strange dog !


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well, if that freaks him out, then obviously that won't equate the area with a good time. Is there anything at all that he likes or that pleases him? If there is, that's what I would use to pair the area around the sliding glass door with, then going through the door with. I don't think he looks too terribly afraid...more like being cautious or a bit apprehensive. I think he'll eventually come around as time goes by with the patience and love you've been showing him thus far. Don't worry too much about it.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

It's interesting the way he sits right down after crossing the threshold and looks up - as if to say "I made it!" It's nice he has a confident companion to show him the ropes too.

I don't have any advice except to keep doing what you're doing. His underlying nature may also be a bit more careful and shy, regardless of life experiences. He is very adorable though and I think he's doing pretty darn good! As are you!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Two thoughts here: He may have been smushed in a doorway before. 

Second thought. You are making direct eye contact with him while the door is open. He's already scared/submissive and you are taking ownership of the door by standing there and staring at him. 

Try just opening the door, walking away, letting him come in, clear of the door, and then closing it behind him. No coaxing, no baby talk, no eye contact. Slide it open, walk away (turn your back even), and see what he does then.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Carolinek said:


> It's interesting the way he sits right down after crossing the threshold and looks up - as if to say "I made it!"* It's nice he has a confident companion to show him the ropes too.*
> 
> I don't have any advice except to keep doing what you're doing. His underlying nature may also be a bit more careful and shy, regardless of life experiences. He is very adorable though and I think he's doing pretty darn good! As are you!


If there's a little doggie friend to visit with...and that little doggie friend goes in and out, in and out, over and over, back and forth across the threshold with Merlin following...going with him... or watching, that might really help. Does he like other little, friendly dogs? Does he have a doggie friend? Or even a kitty that you could get to show him how easy it is? (If he's familiar with kitties)


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I wonder if Merlin was taught to wait at the door until a release command was given, and if he didn't obey he was punished. He acts like he thinks coming through the door is a "set-up", and he doesn't want to come in because he hasn't been given the command. The fact that he sits afterwards also points to previous training. It's so difficult to tell when you are dealing with an older dog that is fearful. Do you have any kind of information at all on his background? I agree that it may take many months before he starts to really trust you.


----------

